# Bridge Work



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The posts were set in concrete a couple of weeks ago, and with Bullwinkle's help, we installed the aircraft cable Saturday. We pulled it tight by hand. However, I set it up with 6 inches of adjustment on each side and will pull it tighter after the support cables are installed.

Next step will be to install support cables to the posts and anchor them to the ground.

I have cut treated 2x6s at 36-inch lengths and will install them perpendicular to the cables but spaced one board width apart.

Then, parallel and over the 2x6s will be 5/4 treated lumber in 6-inch widths with end seams staggered.

Then a heavy Manilla rope will be fastened to the poles and will provide 2 hand rails.

Finally, 3 strands of small cable will be attached and evenly spaced between the rope and bridge deck on both sides of the deck.

We had to keep moving from one side of the drink to the other to get this part of the job done, and to do so involved motoring back and forth. Next time, I'm putting my little jon boat in the water and we'll get back and forth faster with it instead.

Nobody got wet except Bullwinkle's dog, who reminded me of my Labrador Retrievers years ago. Crazy dog just couldn't stay out of the water, but he sure enjoyed himself.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks like a good start. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Coming together.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good work. What a cool project.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Rivers are over the banks throughout Mid-Michigan after some 3.5 inches of rain the past 2 days. This photo was taken yesterday and I expect the water levels to be higher today. Hard to tell, but there is some 2 feet of clearance below my cables. I may end up raising the cables.

Waiting for earth anchors to arrive so that I can reinforce post stabilization.

My old ladder "bridge" would be well under water right now.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya that time of year here also.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Gotta go up more! Fortunately, only 4 holes need to be redrilled. Wouldn't have been so easy, if the treads were already installed.

More rain coming down now.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

looks like you may need to ditch the bridge and get started on an ark!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks like the big guy is testing your bridge building skills better build it well above the 100 year flood plain


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hoping neither of you lower Michigan guys are in the vicinity of the dam breeches.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dam blowouts are north of me and evacuations are in process. Rivers crest later today. Reportedly, to be worse than record flooding in 1986. Clear blue skies for a few days, so we should be in better shape shortly.

Sumps be sumpin'.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Watch out for the water coming your way it may get deeper.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Another dike let go this morning. Today is the most beautiful day imaginable without a cloud in the sky.

Glad the Big Guy taught me a lesson, Pokey.

Planted 15 hills of melons today and the spuds are reaching for the blue sky. Life is good. But, been brake torquing far too long.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

No I’m not near the dam failures but got enough rain here for awhile


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

pokeyjeeper said:


> No I'm not near the dam failures but got enough rain here for awhile


Glad to hear it Pokey.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> Another dike let go this morning.


I won't insert any derogatory humor about your gubnor !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I hesitated to use that word and I'm glad you showed some restraint.

Water is receding now but here's a link that shows why some people appreciate the efforts of our DNR: https://thinkingafield.org/2020/05/michigan-dnr-officers-assist-evacuation-during-midland-county-flood.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that the water is receding.

Training DNR officers as emergency personnel is a great idea. To bad they don't train all the elected/ appointed officials too.


----------

